# Dos Konsole In VB Starten



## ExeCutee (19. Januar 2004)

Hi All Bin mal gespannt ob mich hier wer helfen kann Habe noch keinen gefunden der das wußte

Also habe mal probiert ne dos konsole in vb zu starten aber bekomme das nicht hin Nicht extern also In der Gui Will ich die konsole starten kann mir da wer helfen ? wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## tuxracer (19. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe Du hasst auch das Office Packet zur Hand

Probier einmal im Access was aus, bei mir ist das gegangen, aber ich hab kein VB ums zu testen, obs da auch geht.

Nimm Access , und mach ne Tabelle(muss nur vorhanden sein damit nachher ein Formular erstellt werden kann)
mach ein Formular ( muss nur vorhanden sein,damit ein Schaltbutton erstellt werden kann.
Beim Anlegen des Schaltbutton fragt Dich Access was Du mit dem Button machen sollst, da nimmst Du Anwendung ausführen, und mit durchsuchen gehst Du in C:\WINNT\System32 wo Du CMD.EXE findest.

wenn Du das gemacht hast, siehst du Dir in der Entwurfsansicht des Formulars den VBA Code an, und wenn es so ist wie ich vermute, dann kannst Du den praktisch 1:1 in Dein VB Projekt übernehmen.


----------



## DrSoong (19. Januar 2004)

Wie wärs mit

```
Shell "command.com"
```


Der Doc!


----------



## daDom (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DrSoong _
> *Wie wärs mit
> *
> 
> ...


Jo, damit gehts!

Kann ich dem Dos-Fenster auch irgendwie per Sendkeys Text senden?


----------



## Hammerpansen (26. Mai 2004)

*Shell ---->  ?*

kleine zwischenfrage.

Funktioniert das mir dem 
Shell "command.com"
nur bei command.com oder auch bei anderen batch bzw exe datein ?


----------



## daDom (26. Mai 2004)

*Re: Shell ---->  ?*



> _Original geschrieben von Hammerpansen _
> *kleine zwischenfrage.
> 
> Funktioniert das mir dem
> ...



Ausprobieren 
Schau dazu mal in die Hilfe (Cursor auf "Shell" setzen und "F1" drücken)


----------



## Hammerpansen (26. Mai 2004)

Cool das geht sogar ! 

Danke


----------



## Hammerpansen (26. Mai 2004)

So nu versuch ich mal eine kleine lösung zu den send keys zu erklären.

Also:

Ob es direkt möglich ist weiß ich net aber du kannst ja mal versuchen mit vb eine *.bat datei zu erstellen. Da kommen dann deine Commands rein und dann startest du sie einfach mit dem FETTEN shell befehl.
So müste es klappen.

(Hoffe ich)


----------



## daDom (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von daDom _
> *Jo, damit gehts!
> 
> Kann ich dem Dos-Fenster auch irgendwie per Sendkeys Text senden? *



Habs inzwischen selbst herausgefunden....
In der Console tauchen auch Zeichen auf, allerdings nicht die Buchstaben, die ich senden wollte.
Nur Slashes und danach Zeilenumbrüche


----------



## Retlaw (27. Mai 2004)

Beispiel wie man Text an eine Konsole sendet. (Gefunden über die Forums-Suche)


----------



## daDom (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Retlaw _
> *Beispiel wie man Text an eine Konsole sendet. (Gefunden über die Forums-Suche) *


Jo, danke.

Ich probiere gerade aus, ob ich das auch so hinbekomme:

winsock1.SendData Chr(13)


----------

